# Gaggia carezza tamper size



## Kibsey

I'm looking to get a tamper for my Gaggia careeza delux any idea what size and where can I get one from at a resanoble price

thanks


----------



## Glenn

Should be a 58mm tamper for the Gaggia Carezza

As you move machines and change baskets the 58mm will work

If you use VST or IMS baskets then try for a 58.35mm Tamper as they are a slightly better fit for those basket types

The cheapest decent tamper I have come across is the Motta Tamper


----------



## Kibsey

Thanks Glen, I got a tape out after my post and measured the bowl and I looks like a 55 mm so would the 58 be to big


----------



## Mrboots2u

have you read this thread? be worth doing

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9540-Non-Pressurised-Basket-for-the-Carezza-Deluxe


----------



## Glenn

My mistake - the Carezza is a smaller diameter portafilter. They will NOT take the 58mm tamper

If you're thinking of hanging on to the machine then get the right size tamper

This will be adequate but heavier is generally better

55mm is a funny size to try and find a base for

coffeechap may have a 54mm Torr base that will be the closest decent tamper you can get


----------



## Kibsey

Thanks Glen I will talk to coffechap


----------

